# Expiration date?



## nsanywhere (Apr 16, 2012)

Today will be my first attempt at shearing! Digging out all my stuff I found some nutri-drench and wound spray from last year. I can't find any expiration dates on this stuff - should I toss it out anyway or use it? 

I got new vaccinations (in the fridge), but just wondering about the other stuff.

Shears - check. Hoof trimmer - check. Nerves - check! Here goes nothing....


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good luck  and you know we'll have to have some pics . I wouldn't worry about the expiration dates on those two items. Just my opinion though.


----------

